# Would 1/35 Pilot Figures.........?



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

HOWDY GANG! WOULD 1/35 SCALE HELICOPTER PILOT FIGURES FIT{look alright} INTO A 1/48 SCALE HELICOPTER MODEL KIT??? PLEASE LET ME KNOW! THANKS:thumbsup:.....LATER.......RHINO!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

1/35 scale is 37 percent bigger than 1/48 scale. So the short answer is . . . no.

Or, to put it another way: A 1/35 scale figure would be just right for a 1/48 scale model -- if the model is meant to represent a three-quarter-size replica of the real thing.

Or if the figure is supposed to be an 8-foot-tall giant.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nooooooooooo a 1/35 figure is twice as big. What kind of helicopter? You can get pilots from several 1/48 kits like the cheap Revell (ex Monogram) Huey Hog, Apache, Hind, etc.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> Nooooooooooo a 1/35 figure is twice as big.


Nope. A 1/24 scale figure is twice as big as a 1/48th scale one.

1/35 is roughly twice as big as 1/72. (Actually 2.057 times as big, but close enough for horseshoes, as they say.)

That's assuming we're talking about linear dimensions, of course, not bulk or volume.


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Would About??*

OK GUYS THANKS!:thumbsup: WOULD ABOUT A 1/32 HUEY HOG HELICOPTER MODEL KIT AND 1/35 PILOT FIGURES?????? GOOD FIT?????


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

The difference between 1/32 and 1/35 is about 10 percent. A 1/35 scale figure of a six-foot man would be about five-and-a-half feet tall in 1/32 -- kind of short, but well within normal range. Most casual observers probably wouldn't notice the scale difference. That is, unless the pilot is meant to be John Wayne.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

MRC makes (made?) a 1/35 scale Huey. Not sure if it's still available, but it'd be in scale with your figures.


----------

